# Billy Walker Dies In Auto Accident -



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Billy Walker, "The Tall Texan", his wife and two band members died Sunday in accident south of Montgomery, AL on I-65. So sad. He was one of the true Great Country Music Artist of all times and will be badly missed by countyr music fans. RIP, BILLY WALKER READ STORY HERE

BILLY WALKER HOME PAGE


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> Billy Walker, "The Tall Texan", his wife and two band members died Sunday in accident south of Montgomery, AL on I-65. So sad. He was one of the true Great Country Music Artist of all times and will be badly missed by countyr music fans. RIP, BILLY WALKER READ STORY HERE
> 
> BILLY WALKER HOME PAGE
> [snapback]112569[/snapback]​


I saw that this morning, very sad indeed!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

It surely sad to lose another Country Music Artist
RIP Billy

Don


----------

